# Off Topic > The Water Cooler >  > [SOLVED] Voting for Guru?

## Kyle123

Since this is now apparently a voting thing, I would like to nominate all the people as Gurus on the first page of members ordered by rep (and Colin Legg).

----------


## TMS

Hi Kyle: where did you get the information that "this is now apparently a voting thing"?

Have some people already voted then?  And have their votes instigated changes in the titles?  Looking at the Members' List, ranked by reputation, it seems a little inconsistent to say the least.

Regards, TMS

----------


## TMS

I have expressed my confusion here

Regards, TMS

----------


## Kyle123

I'd have a look, but I'm not important enough to see that forum  :Wink: 

The powers that be appear to have bestowed those titles - dunno who decided.

It's in the Forum Rules, they've been updated and now have rep requirements too.

----------


## arlu1201

Kyle,

It was jointly decided by the mods and admins a few weeks ago.  All changes have been systemic so far.  Going forward, we will promote people to forum guru and upwards purely based on nominations.  The mods and admins will take the final decision.

----------


## Fotis1991

> I have expressed my confusion here
> 
> Regards, TMS



Trevor. As you know many of us don't have access to your provided link.. :Wink:

----------


## arlu1201

Fotis,

You should be able to access it now.  Its in the Water cooler.

----------


## Fotis1991

> Fotis,
> 
> You should be able to access it now.  Its in the Water cooler.



Ok. Yes i can now.

----------


## TMS

My apologies.  I somehow thought that the people most likely to be interested in this discussion would be considered Veterans, hence my decision to post there.  Arlette has asked me if she can move the thread to the Water Cooler, and I have agreed.

My thoughts were to keep any "issues" raised less in the public eye.

I find it interesting that the decision making has been between the Administrators and Moderators and did not, at any stage, to my knowledge, involve the contributors classed as "Forum Gurus" ... I quite liked being a "Guru".

So the new structure, just posted to the Forum Rules is:

The following is the revised level structure -
- Registered User: New users
- Forum Contributor: 60 days and 100 posts
- Valued Forum Contributor : 120 days registered and 300 posts and 150 reputation points
- Forum Expert: 360 days registered, 1200 posts and 600 reputation points
- Forum Guru: promoted by voting from Forum Expert level
- Forum Moderator: promoted from Forum Guru or Forum Expert level
- Forum Administrator: promoted from Forum Moderator level 


Seems to make a lot of sense apart from the voting element.  How often do the "panel" sit?  Who proposes, who seconds and how many votes are needed?


I have 1048 (3x) days' service, 9787 (8x) posts and 3343 (5x) Rep Points, give or take.  I'm kind of insulted that it requires a vote.  I am sure that other regular contributors will feel the same.


Regards, one unhappy newly demoted ex Forum Guru.


Edit: seems I lost 3 posts when my thread was move from the Veterans forum to the Water Cooler ...

----------


## arlu1201

As i mentioned to you earlier TMS, whatever changes have been done is only systemic.  Now, our next task in hand is to promote all the deserving forum experts to forum guru status and no doubt, you will be one of the first in that list.  

All we ask is a couple of days time to do these changes.  There was no way where we could retain the existing gurus and apply the change algorithm to the rest of the population.  This is because some users have become forum gurus only because they matched the old criteria which was present in the system.  They were not gurus by their skill level or reputation level and this was not fair.  Hence, all the forum gurus were changed to forum experts.  Within these next few days, all the rightful forum gurus will be given back their position.  

You would have observed that there are a few users who are forum gurus despite them not answering any questions.  They were only asking questions and increased their post count.  The system automatically promoted them.  Hence, to make it fair to all users, all of us mods and admins came to this decision that we should make this level structure more efficient and reliable.

----------


## john55

> ...This is because some users have become forum gurus only because they matched the old criteria which was present in the system.  They were not gurus by their skill level or reputation level and this was not fair...(..) you would have observed that there are a few users who are forum gurus despite them not answering any questions.  They were only asking questions and increased their post count.  The system automatically promoted them.  Hence, to make it fair to all users, all of us mods and admins came to this decision that we should make this level structure more efficient and reliable.



I am one of them and I asked to give me back the old "title"...
 :Smilie:

----------


## Fotis1991

No John. For sure you are not 1 of them. 

Look the link below(I am sure that exist many many of them). 

http://www.excelforum.com/members/list/a400.html  See a man named Alan(He is a Forum expert) like NBVC,shg,TMS,Martindwilson, Marcol and so many others....

In the opposite site MarvinP, Andrew-r, Hasseb are Forum guru.Of course they deserve this. I am just wondering how this happened?

Also.





> ...- Forum Expert: 360 days registered, 1200 posts and 600 reputation points



Joseph,Dilip,Pete and so many others don't they fulfill the above criteria?

I have nothing more to tell about this except that i have a feeling that this issue will have fun. :Smilie:

----------


## TMS

Hi Arlette.  I have no problem with the new structure; it makes a lot of sense.  However, I do not understand why there needs to be a voting element.

Nor do I really understand why an algorithm could not have been applied across the board, barring Moderators and Administrators ... although I suspect that some of them would not match all the criteria.

It seems fair, and should be straightforward to apply those rules.  You start at the bottom and, once you match or exceed ALL the criteria for the next level, you move up to it.  Once you match or exceed ALL the criteria for the next level, again, you move up to it.  That doesn't sound difficult.

What I find frustrating and annoying is the lack of communication and consideration for the people who make up this forum and are affected by your "behind the wall" decisions.  Had you shared your plans with the Forum Gurus, whether "entitled" to that title or not, it would not have come as a surprise and expectations could have been better managed.  I quite understand that a long term, multi-posting but non-contributing member should never rise above Forum Contributor.

To re-iterate, I do not believe that voting is necessary or appropriate.  The "promotion" rules are clear enough. All it would take is an extra set of criteria for the "new" Forum Guru level.

Regards, TMS

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

I also have reservations about the " voting " issue. Although I am not concerned, I already had a clash with one or more Admins / Mods. If they would hold a grudge against me, no doubt I wouldn't be " elected".  :Smilie:

----------


## arlu1201

Some of the old forum gurus like TMS, NBVC, RoyUK, etc who were the qualified forum gurus (and didnt simply move up because of post count) will be moved back to their original state soon.

Any other new nominations will be voted upon.

----------


## john55

the vote, the vote is behind the doors or here?!

----------


## TMS

Clearly, an arbitrary decision has been made that there will be voting.  I guess no amount of critique to the contrary will set that aside.

I would have thought that the Moderators have enough to do without having to take on additional tasks.

And the question(s) have still not been answered: Who proposes? Who seconds? Who votes? What majority is required? 51%, 60%, 75% ...?  Unanimous?

----------


## john55

perhaps there is a committee, if so, will be a public one? is there a sort of chairman?...and many other questions

----------


## daddylonglegs

The voting process is secret. It's a bit like electing a new Pope except more complicated..... :Smilie: 

Seriously, though, this is not meant to disadvantage anybody. It was suggested by several moderators and senior members a long way back but we never managed to get it implemented until now.

The main idea is to have a level that isn't solely dictated by post count/longevity. The old system meant that you could be a "Forum guru" without ever answering a question.

----------


## Kyle123

haha will there also be coloured smoke rising out of the EF logo when a new Guru is elected  :Wink: 

I'd much prefer it if it wasn't secret though, I think everyone should be able to vote - perhaps limited to contributor upwards?

----------


## ChemistB

I agree with the new system.  While there is some question as to whether voting is a fair method of determining a guru (and it does depend on the subjectivity of the voters), it is, to me, a better method than simply fulfilling a time period and a post number.   

The only way, I could see that might be fairer would be that you have to take a test (in addition to fulfilling time and post requirements) but I don't see that happening.

Other thoughts: Guru is a pretty lofty title.  Maybe there should only be 1 forum guru (or 5 or 10).  That would certainly make the title mean more.  Does a guru remain a guru if he/she stops contributing to the board?  If not, what sort of absence is acceptable?   

Just stirring the pot...

----------


## TMS

@DLL: the "promotion" process, in the past, was a bit wish washy.  Now, when you combine service longevity, post count and rep, it should be transparent and straightforward.  In simple terms, the rep count will be the "killer".  If someone has been on the forum for a long time, and maybe asked a lot of questions, they are unlikely to get a high rep count.  Hence my view that they are unlikely to rise above the level of Forum Contributor.

If you've been on the board a while, answered lots of questions and been rewarded by rep points, you will rise through the levels ... but based on all three criteria, not just a mix and match, or a whim.  So, if you double the criteria that merits a Forum Expert status, you could appoint someone as a Forum Guru when they reach all those levels.  I don't really understand what's difficult about applying numeric rules.

The need for a voting panel escapes me, I'm afraid.

Anyway, I'm over 60 so I guess I'm getting into the right age bracket to be Pope.  How many rep points do I need to be in with a chance?

Regards, TMS

----------


## TMS

> a better method than simply fulfilling a time period and a post number.



... AND rep count.  *The all important rep count*.  You don't get to be an Expert or a Guru just by hanging around on the periphery and throwing in a few questions.






> take a test



... that's the rep count; it demonstrates that the answers you have given have been helpful

----------


## daddylonglegs

As you can see from the posts in this thread alone, there are many opinions in this area. The moderators and admins had to come up with *one* system that was thought to be best - of course that's subjective and not everybody will agree, but it was debated (almost) endlessly by the moderators and we all signed up to the outcome so that isn't going to change now.

----------


## JBeaucaire

As we are and will discuss these things mostly in the open, there is no intent to obscure what is going on, the intent is to inform and move forward.  Know that the process was discussed at length for quite some time and agreed upon.  It was a vote of the Moderators and Admins as that is their responsibility.  How we determine the voting levels and requirements and all such things really is of only Moderator and Admin concern.  That is the role and burden of the job, at some point leadership has to lead.  The democratic process is at work, but within those constraints.

The new system isn't going to be changed anytime soon.  We will let the new system run as is and look at the suggestions and issues that have arisen over time. This is a value-added system.  This is why the Expert level was added.  It is an honorable title, worthy of anyone who can earn it, and it is ultimate of the automatic titles.  The Guru status here needs to be the first of three non-automatic promotions.  

It is simply impossible to implement new changes, especially systemic ones, without ruffling some feathers.  And some ruffled feathers are more eloquent than others when that happens.   :Wink:   I think that's a good thing. We will fix the things that need fixing as quickly as possible by just knowing what you want us to do for you.  The Guru status of those deserving will be reinstated, and don't let "deserving" throw you, that will probably mean virtually everyone who had it and is still here.  Point out any you think we miss afterwards and we'll keep moving forward.

We will revisit the system in the months to come, so helpful feedback will certainly be evaluated after the system has been given the chance to run.

----------


## JBeaucaire

> haha will there also be coloured smoke rising out of the EF logo when a new Guru is elected



I've had colored smoke coming out of my computer for months now.  It's not supposed to do that?

----------


## Fotis1991

> ....so that isn't going to change now.



I would like to clarify that for me, you're a model and one of my real teachers here. I want to be clear that my comments below are not addressed personally to you, but the representative of the administration of this forum.

For 1 more time same result. Zero(*0)*!

The real fun is that you still mention transparent and democratic processes (voting, meritocracy etc..). These, simply do not exist here. :Smilie: 

As I have often said, it is better to tell the brutal truth: *"We have the melon, we have the knife"*

This will be appreciated much more from some strange guys (like me) who persist in believing and supporting the principles of the contribution of meritocracy and the democracy in any community we participate. :Smilie:

----------


## arlu1201

Fotis, you are absolutely welcome to nominate the users who you feel should be forum gurus.  However, the final decision will be taken by the mods and admin.  I guess thats fair, right?

----------


## Fotis1991

My dear Arlette. :Smilie: 

Thank you very much that you confirm what I said in my previous post. :Smilie: 

What the meaning for doing a suggestion, when everyone knows that will have no luck? :Smilie:

----------


## arlu1201

Why do you say your suggestion will have no luck?  If the users whom you suggest should be forum gurus and if all mods and admins agree, they will be.

----------


## Kyle123

Can I be the Guru of Opening Cans of Worms?

----------


## Fotis1991

In post#12 i gave some names.

*TMS*, in post#22, offered you a real objective and realistic suggestion basing on 3 criteria.





> .. ...Now, when you combine service longevity, post count and rep, it should be transparent and straightforward.



Even in this case must be some exceptions for *real Excel Experts*(not forum expert). Do you want a name for example?

*Bob Phillips*. A real Excel LEGEND,will have in a few days the same title like me. Excel Expert. This is simply *sacrilege*. Who am i that i'll have the same title with this Legend? I am just noone in front of him.

And as you insist i'll remind something that i asked many times in the past(almost same question which ChemistB asked in post#21)





> .. Does a guru remain a guru if he/she stops contributing to the board? If not, what sort of absence is acceptable?



I asked many times...

Does a Moderator remain a Moderator if he/she stops contributing to the board? If not, what sort of absence is acceptable? How many *active* Moderators do you have the last "N" months? 

Answer: Just 1 and occasionally(from time to time-for 1-3 posts) 3-4 more.

Question: Do these(non active) Moderators vote and decide for every decision you make?

A non active Mod that just have a title will decide and a forum veteran that has(for example) 10000 posts--3000 rebs--5 years in the forum, no one ask him?

Fair for you? :Smilie: 

Of course you have to change the rules starting from the first category. 





> ..- Forum Contributor: 60 days and 100 posts



This is not a Contributor. We have hundreds of people that ask more than 5 questions in a week. Are these Constributors??...

----------


## TMS

@Arlette: I guess Fotis is wondering how fairness, transparency and meritocracy works in the EF environment.

I don't want to be picky, ... OK, well, maybe I do a bit, but just looking at the first page of the Members List sorted by Rep, you see:

2 Admin
7 Moderators (some no longer active in the forum)
4 Gurus
14 Experts
3 Valued Contributors


Thus:




```

```



Looking at the counts and the list above, you can see that, apparently, some voting has already taken place, because you have already elected 4 "Forum Gurus".  Not that I begrudge any of them their title, if everyone thinks it is fitting.  However, in terms of reputation, some of them rank lower than some of the "Experts".  And Fotis is sandwiched between two Experts, all three of them with "a reputation beyond repute", and yet he is a Valued Forum Contributor.  Not fair.  JosephP and dilipandey, both Valued Forum Contributors?  That can't be right.

That makes another point ... the system seems to be able to differentiate between those "with a brilliant future" and those with "a reputation beyond repute" so that would seem like another non-judgmental method of allocating status.  OK, I know it ain't gonna change, but still want to make the point.

Fairness, transparency, meritocracy.  

As for electing a Pope, well, there's a church with some reputation building to do.  And I feel that I can say that as a (lapsed) Catholic.  Maybe not an organisation to emulate.

Regards, TMS

----------


## john55

> .... I'm over 60 so I guess I'm getting into the right age bracket to be Pope.  How many rep points do I need to be in with a chance?
> 
> Regards, TMS



only 60?! young boy, you need to wait...   :Wink: 
LoL

----------


## TMS

Keep up John; I said that ages ago.  I feel like I'm 67 now     :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## arlu1201

Ok, i did mention this earlier and i am repeating it again. 

Whatever changes have been done so far are purely *systemic*.  Please do *not* refer to the Members list as that is not the final picture of the people at the various levels.  Those are only the changes that the system has made.  There are a few forum gurus already present but those have not been selected by us.  Those are the users which have not changed to Forum Expert yet.  The process of changing the forum levels takes several hours and would be completed by end of day today (in the system).
*
Within the next 2 days, the mods and admins will review all the forum experts and VFCs and move the required people to Forum Guru level.  After it has been done, all of you are free to review the list and if we have missed out on any one, we will add those to the level as well.*  

I hope this is clear to understand.  Please do not be sad or feel disappointed with the current list in the Members List.  It does not show the true picture yet.  I will intimate all once it does.

----------


## TMS

I will look forward to being at peace with the world.

I blame Kyle: Guru of Opening Cans of Worms    :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Regards, TMS

----------


## john55

> I will look forward to being at peace with the world.
> I blame Kyle: Guru of Opening Cans of Worms   
> Regards, TMS



your dream to become pope is not a secret anymore now, just tell us when the committee will be in session and we "arrange" the smoke's color....  :Wink:

----------


## ChemistB

The issue with Rep:
Who here hasn't noticed that they may spend hours on a particularly tough solution and get no rep for it while offering a simple VLOOKUP and being praised?   I think some of that is that the OP that is offered a Lookup solution is inexperienced and amazed that Excel can do that, while the one looking for the complex one is may be more experienced but just can't find a solution (or is just rude LOL).  However, if you stick around long enough and jump on VLOOKUP's and you will get enough rep (old system) to be a guru. 
So, while there may be questions about voting, rep has it's own issues also.   Just sayin.

----------


## TMS

> rep has it's own issues also



Yes, that is fair comment, and it can be ... and is ... very frustrating.  But maybe it's swings and roundabouts?  I give rep to other people working on the same thread as me if they offer a novel or interesting solution, or something I learn from.  I give rep to people who bail me out when I hit a wall.  And I give rep to people answering threads I have no involvement with if I notice the thread and it has a good answer.  So it doesn't just have to come from the OP.

The rep system has changed since I joined the forum too.  I suspect that in the dim and distant past, there were no rep points and, in the more recent past, rep points were more liberally available.  I doubt that I will ever catch up with some of the high earners who earned their stars at the right time.  That's life, I guess.  Just sayin'.

TMS

----------


## daddylonglegs

> Does a Moderator remain a Moderator if he/she stops contributing to the board? If not, what sort of absence is acceptable? How many *active* Moderators do you have the last "N" months?



As with all grades, I think that members will retain the highest grade they have attained, including moderators - they would only be downgraded if they ask to be downgraded......or if they fail to behave as they should, both of these are very uncommon as you might imagine.

Many moderators, myself included, have other commitments that mean they can only spend a limited amount of time here - I don't think those restrictions should affect their judgement when it comes to voting. Of course if that means we don't have enough moderators to do the job we will need to recruit more (you will be aware that several new moderators have been appointed in the last year or so).

As for Bob Phillips, of course he is a fantastic excel expert and a Microsoft MVP but I think that guru status etc. will be accorded to everybody on the basis of their contributions at Excelforum, so he will be treated like every other contributor here.

Finally I think I should stress the following:

How contributors are designated ("Forum Expert", "Forum Guru" etc.) can only ever be a rough guide (for example you might not want to listen to my advice on VBA whatever grade I am) and we won't get everybody to agree with the system. Perhaps we shouldn't be investing these titles with too much significance. Of course you might expect better advice from a Forum Guru than a new poster with 3 posts.......but that doesn't always follow.

----------


## JosephP

My 2c on a couple things mentioned here

I reckon *anyone* posting here is a contributor whether they ask or answer-remove *either* side and it would be pretty quiet here

I like being a valued contributor (certainly I am no expert nevermind guru)-do I get the option to retain that designation?

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

As for me, whatever one may think, two members of EF should be granted the title of *Forum God* ( still some place left in the Pantheon, Fotis ?  :Smilie:  ), no vote needed. Donkey Ote and NBVC are the best I have ever seen and worked with here. (and elsewhere that is)

----------


## TMS

@JP: from my personal interaction with you and observation of the help you have provided, I thing you are being far too modest.

----------


## daddylonglegs

> @JP: from my personal interaction with you and observation of the help you have provided, I thing you are being far too modest.



seconded

JP also makes a good point about "askers" - this debate is perhaps too focused on those answering questions and their relative levels - this forum wouldn't exist without people asking questions, most of them probably don't care or know about the difference between "Forum Expert" and "Forum Guru" (I'm not sure I would easily interpret which of those is higher without prior knowledge).

----------


## WasWodge

> Whatever changes have been done so far are purely systemic. Please do not refer to the Members list as that is not the final picture of the people at the various levels.



I shall wait eagerly for my down grade.

----------


## JosephP

I confess I did not know whether expert ranked above guru-I assumed the latter was better since Mr Pope still held the designation even though many higher ranked members were (are) "expert"

I do not envy anyone the task of electing gurus!

@TMS & daddylonglegs,
You are both very kind but believe me I do not go in for false modesty! :-)

----------


## xladept

I've noticed that many of the "Experts'" signatures solicit rep. while some VFC's, myself included, do not.

----------


## xladept

What about those of us who do not solicit rep with their signatures?  Is the rep criterion fair??

Shouldn't you be evaluating the quality of the posts???

----------


## FDibbins

I would have thought that, for the most part, the rep system was a method (al=beit somewhat flawed) to evaluate posts?  I would nether give - nor want - rep points to a post that did not deserve it, and has already been said above, I have sometimes given rep points to threads/posts that I have had no involvement in, but felt a certain post/suggestion/comment justified the rep

----------


## xladept

We've all done that - but what about the posters that mark their thread solved but give no rep even though you were the only respondent? Or, what about the posters that never respond after you given a solution, not even to mark the thread solved? You moderators catch many but not all of those :Wink: 

Oh, well - sour grapes :Smilie:

----------


## FDibbins

Cant speak for others, but Im here to help and learn.  Reps and titles are nice, but not why Im here.  We all know that some members dont even bother to let you know if what you offered, worked, let alone to say thanks or add rep.  But then, you get some that give such big thanks that, to me, they make up for all the one's that dont say a thing...gotta take the good with the bad  :Smilie:  

Plus, I have suggested marking solved and giving rep's on threads where I have had no involvement, to try and offer coaching to new members  :Smilie:

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

Don't get excited folks, it's probably all about the forum going up a commercial path http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...criptions.html. I suppose the new "titles" have something to do with this.

----------


## zbor

> Hi Arlette.  I have no problem with the new structure; it makes a lot of sense.  However, I do not understand why there needs to be a voting element.
> ...
> To re-iterate, I do not believe that voting is necessary or appropriate.  The "promotion" rules are clear enough. All it would take is an extra set of criteria for the "new" Forum Guru level.
> Regards, TMS



Voting element is because someone can have huge amount of posts and still not be a Guru. For example, what if you have a user that only ASKS for questions (and get some rep points from time to time for funny coments within his threads)... Over a years he might reach Expert level, right? But I doubt he deserve a Guru title. Therefore, in mine opinion, voting is a right way.

----------


## benishiryo

i agree with the voting system too.  i for one, love the guru title, but never considered myself to be one.  i would hope to earn it one day through my skills rather than a default promotion.  it can never be a foolproof system, but it's definitely better than looking at number of posts/reps/period joined to decide

----------


## Kyle123

The rep point thing always rears its head as to whether it's fair, on balance it probably is, if you answer more questions to a good standard, you will get more rep than someone who doesn't. It's easy to get distracted by posters who don't say thanks/give rep, but since this applies to everyone then it's a bit of a non-issue. Personally I go by a stack overflow ish approach where I give rep for good, well written questions and well written answers/solutions that I come across, whether I'm involved in the thread or not.

I quite like rep, but more for the comments that people put on it than anything else  :Smilie: 

oh and:




> What about those of us who do not solicit rep with their signatures? Is the rep criterion fair??



Having had a signature which promotes rep for good answers and a signature which doesn't I can categorically say that one that solicits rep makes bugger all difference  :Wink:  tbh though I'm not sure if mine does now since I have signatures and avatars turned off  :Smilie:

----------


## Fotis1991

*@ddl*---post#41

I could  agree with you at all if there was a purely meritocratic selection system(or no system at all!) for people who reached the higher grades of hierarchy in this(or any) community(Except of course of the Admin(s) that the owner(as it is his own busness)choose anyone (s)he likes). But unfortunately, no system is meritocratic, if not transparent. And transparent is only when everyone knows the rules, procedures and conditions ....

A simple reference to a "council" of moder-Admins, without knowing the above does not provide any kind of transparency. This has been demonstrated many times in the past.

*@ Arlette* ---post#36

We'll be waiting..

*@TMS* ----post#33

Yes what you explain in this post is what i mean. Except that all these objections are not about me. And as i don't believe that this evaluation system is transparent and fair and to get out of the predicament, the "council" that will decide(as i know that many of them don't like me), I would ask the same as what JosephP asked for in post#42.

"I like being a valued contributor (*certainly I am no expert nevermind guru*)-do I get the option to retain that designation? "

*
@ FDibbins*





> ..Cant speak for others, but Im here *to help and learn*. Reps and titles *are nice*, but *not why Im here*



+1 to this.
*
 @ zbor*





> ..Therefore, in mine opinion, voting is a right way.



I can agree with that but only *if* all of us know the criteria and how did you get this result.. What i mean is this. Let's say that you vote for zbor.. :Smilie: 

So result is: Voted 10 mods-admins. 4 said "yes", because.... and *specially* 6 said "NO" because.... Isn't this clear?

*@ benishiryo*





> .. i for one, love the guru title, but never considered myself to be one. i would hope to earn it one day through my skills rather than a default promotion



+1 to this!





> .. it can never be a foolproof system, but it's definitely better than looking at number of posts/reps/period joined to decide



Same as TMS and i say in our posts..

..and finally* @ Pepe Le Mokko*





> ..As for me, whatever one may think, two members of EF should be granted the title of Forum God ( *still some place left in the Pantheon, Fotis* ? )



Unfortunately my friend, I'll have to disappoint you. :Wink: 

The positions of the Parthenon are reserved for the next Fifty(50)! centuries. :Smilie:

----------


## zbor

> @ zbor[/B]
> 
> I can agree with that but only *if* all of us know the criteria and how did you get this result.. What i mean is this. Let's say that you vote for zbor..
> 
> So result is: Voted 10 mods-admins. 4 said "yes", because.... and *specially* 6 said "NO" because.... Isn't this clear?



Don't worry about that. When someone is Guru then it's not hard to see that. We'll know and he'll know withouth discussing that  :Smilie:

----------


## Fotis1991

> Don't worry about that.* When someone is Guru* then it's not hard to see that. We'll know and he'll know withouth discussing that



Ha ha. :Smilie:  So the reason that i don't understand is because(as i said) certainly I am no expert nevermind guru.. :Wink: 

It's clear now!

----------


## zbor

I hope you will get Expert level very soon 'cause you deserve it  :Cool:

----------


## Fotis1991

> I hope you will get Expert level very soon 'cause *you deserve it*



Point is not me my friend.

From forum rules..

*...- Forum Expert: 360 days registered, 1200 posts and 600 reputation points*

So this will be done soon(to be a forum expert..) but not because i  deserve it. Just because must be done.... Are these conditions for a title like Forum *Expert* ??

Certainly no. Just why i asked to keep my title as it is..VFC. I am OK with that. :Smilie:

----------


## zbor

600 rep points is a lot. Also it's harder to come from 0 to 600 than from 600 to 1200.
I think it's deserved.

----------


## abousetta

I think the whole title system should be abolished. Keep the admin and moderator titles since they are supposed to be doing something else than asking/ answering questions and it's important to identify these individuals. Else than that, does it really matter who is a knight and who is a duke? Let the answers speak for themselves... You can score a lot of posts (and even rep points) by answering easy questions and reminding new OPs to use code tags or mark the thread as solved. Heck, you can even get a lot rep points by repping other members and they rep you back as a gesture of good faith. In the end, it's the quality of the solutions that count.

The more important thing is whether EF is going private and will be charging a fee for service or what the heck that new 'paid subscriptions' option is... moderators and admin seem to be too quiet about that. Reminds me of politicians that hope the media storm will pass so that they can keep moving forward with their agendas. So.... anyone moderator/ admin/ owner want to comment??? Did some rogue programmer add this option or is there something burning (I mean cooking) in the kitchen.

----------


## Kyle123

A little shudder runs through me when I think the tech team might be let loose on payments.....

----------


## arlu1201

You do not have to worry about the "Paid Subscriptions".  A note about it will be out shortly.

----------


## TMS

> A little shudder runs through me



Reminds me of the old joke about "a muffled titter ran through the court ... "

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## abousetta

Get ready for privatization... I hear it's doing wonders for world economies  :Wink:

----------


## martindwilson

I want to be a Connochaetes too

----------


## Pete_UK

I see the Forum software is on a go-slow again, and I am told to wait 16 seconds or 14 seconds and to re-post etc. when I reply to threads. Is this because of the changes being implemented?

Pete

----------


## Alf

> I want to be a Connochaetes too



Hi martin
Are you suggesting we should start migrating as well?

Alf

----------


## TMS

Did I miss the point where the discussion branched off into talking about wildebeest?

----------


## Kyle123

That's Martin's fault, Guru of Going off Topic... (and making wildebeest references that I don't get  :Confused: )

----------


## xladept

> I can categorically say that one that solicits rep makes bugger all difference



 - Kyle

Yeah, I just noticed that Fotis with over 7k posts and soliciting rep has still not accumulated the requisite rep.

I'm all done whining :Smilie:

----------


## Fotis1991

> - Kyle
> 
> Yeah, I just noticed that Fotis with over 7k posts and soliciting rep* has still not accumulated the requisite rep.*
> 
> I'm all done whining



requisite rep? For what? :Smilie:

----------


## TMS

I would think that with 7000+ posts and a "reputation beyond repute", Fotis will be asessed as a "Forum Expert" given he also has more than 12 months' service.

----------


## xladept

@Fotis - the rule now says that you need 360 days 1200 posts and 600 rep for the Expert rating.

----------


## TMS

@Pepe et al: doesn't look like Commercial Services is anything new:

http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...ces-forum.html


Regards, TMS

----------


## TMS

@xladept: so which bit of that do you think Fotis has not got?

I seem to recall that it takes 100 points for each of the dark green bars and 200 for each of the light green bars.  Once you've got all the bars, there's no way anyone other than the member knows your rep count.

----------


## HaHoBe

@Kylie:

the paid subscriptions are most sincerely meant to collect for an abacus for the Tech Team to find put that 360 days (new) and 2 years (old) don´t mean the same unless somebody changes either the setting in the admin panel or the FAQ. 

@all:

Sadly enough the description of what the status of an Expert should be isn´t reflected. dilipandey, Fotis1991, JosephP, PeteUK, and Sixthsense all have more thean 360 days of registration, 1200 posts and at least 7 rep points shown - still they are listed as Valued Forum Contributors.

I know I should take a better sample than myself but I know that I don´t fit in being an Expert (shy on points) but get listed as one. So please adjust the FAQ according the admin setting or vv. Thanks.

Ciao,
Holger

----------


## xladept

@Holger - I think you're an expert.

@TMS - He's got to be shy on rep points - (I didn't know about the bars - 4 dark bars is correct for me)

If Fotis is not shy on rep then he is miscategorized - which, I suspect is the case (as is surely the case with Pete).

----------


## arlu1201

No manual corrections have been made yet.  All changes are systemic still.  The tech team were working on the algorithm again today to ensure all the users are properly categorized and the cron process will be completed in the next few hours.

After that, we will evaluate and correct the levels as required.

----------


## TMS

@xladept: 



> He's got to be shy on rep points



 Whatever makes you think that?

Fotis has the same number of bars as I, and "a reputation beyond repute", as have I.  How many rep points would you estimate that I have?

Yes, he may be mis-categorised but I think that may have been his choice and something he has re-stated.

Despite what some of us may think of his contribution, he does not feel he is qualified to be a guru or an expert, hence he is a VFC.

@Fotis: apologies for talking about you; I know you're there  :Wink: 

Regards, TMS

----------


## xladept

@TMS -I know "never call you Shirley" :Smilie:   I, as is my wont, have misundestood.

@Fotis - many of us think you are at least an Expert.

----------


## TMS

> "never call you Shirley"




I don't recall you calling me Shirley, but I've been called worse ... quite possibly on this forum  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## xladept

> If Fotis is not shy on rep then he is miscategorized - which, I suspect is the case (as is surely the case with Pete).



 = it's probably an American Joke although it seems British :Smilie:

----------


## TMS

No, works here too.  Seem to recall it in something like Airplane.

----------


## JosephP

yes-Leslie Nielsen's character :-)

----------


## abousetta

Let me try an experiment...

Everyone that is reading this post click on my star to give me a rep!!!

If I make Guru by the end of the week then I will know my weakness was due to not having enough reps... if not, then there must something. Maybe it's my personality, because I'm sure I showered and put on deodorant this morning.

Stay tuned.... I'll let you know how this experiment turns out. If it works then next week, I'll start a new one where I ask everyone to send $5 to a paypal account. Don't get me wrong... the money is not for me. It's so I can afford to pay the Commercial Services fees  :Wink:

----------


## abousetta

DLL is the man.... first one spread to the love  :Smilie:

----------


## martindwilson

Does it all really matter? I  have fun here and
Really don't care if I'm a noob guru or leach!

----------


## FDibbins

+1 there, Martin  :Smilie:  

My sentiments exactly

----------


## martindwilson

Also I can't spell!

----------


## FDibbins

well my speeling is atoub as godd as my typign

----------


## TMS

@Kyle123: would like to PM you but your Inbox is full. Can you make some space?  TMS

----------


## Fotis1991

> @Fotis: apologies for talking about you; I know you're there 
> 
> Regards, TMS



Actually i was not there. I was at home! :Smilie:  (and not online).. :Wink: 

Trevor. In any case i prefer to be you the one that explain what i mean because:

1) Your English is a ..little better(ha ha  :Smilie:  ) than mine!!! and as i see you are the only one that have understand what i mean
2) Beside this my English don't let me to follow(understand) all these comments-words in all these posts... :Wink: 

Also



> ... Despite what some of us may think of his contribution, he does not feel he is qualified to be a guru or an expert, hence he is a VFC.



I feel that YES. I am not an Excel Expert and of course in no case an Excel Guru.

For the title of Forum Expert, i explained in my post#61 that i don't agree(explaining why..) with that. 

So VFC is ok. Also registered user..will be ok. As i don't agree with all these i really don't care if i'll be a registered user..

*@ xladept*





> ..@Fotis - many of us think you are at least an Expert.



Thank you for this. 

Exactly this is something that interests me. What do you all of you think about my offer to this forum and to my Excel knowledge....

----------


## Kyle123

@Trevor, I've emailed you

and while we're having a rant about rep amongst other things, can we make grey rep worth something?

----------


## TMS

@Kyle: I have replied.





> can we make grey rep worth something?



Oh, yes, that is sooooo annoying.  Only had a couple, well, actually, probably more than that, but it is annoying.

Regards, TMS

----------


## Kyle123

anything like this?

----------


## TMS

@Kyle: no, nothing like that.  Is that your Tips 'n' Tutorials guide to Excel as a Front End to SQL?  Bummer.  Can I say that?

Edit: apparently, yes, I can say that  :Smilie:

----------


## Kyle123

Actually no (zero rep on that one), it's on the Getting Distance and Drive Times in the Tips. Quite nice that it appears people have signed up to rep me though  :Smilie:

----------


## ChemistB

Looks like more than "somewhat positive"   LOL

----------


## Kyle123

haha I reckon it would be if those grey ones counted!

----------


## Kyle123

> zero rep on that one



Scratch that, thanks Joseph. Out of interest, when did the repping get nerfed? Used to be that a mere click from one of the first page gods would bump you up about 2 million points, now Joseph only hits for 4???

----------


## TMS

@Kyle: 



> I'm not encouraging anyone to try though!



I suspect this could easily go downhill and off track from here.

Feels like the thread has lost its mojo ... maybe you should mark it solved and get it locked down?

Cheers, TMS

----------


## Kyle123

Agreed, I'll mark it as solved. Did we ever get an answer as to how to submit nominations for Guruism?

I've also removed my comment to prevent the casual observer trying it out  :Wink:

----------


## JosephP

IIRC the rep power is influenced by longevity and user title-since I'm not a moderator now and haven't been a member that long I guess my opinion ain't worth much kudos ;-)

back on topic I reckon the votes should be private but should include existing gurus and not just moderators and admins-assuming there is somewhere only they can reach of course

----------


## TMS

There was some discussion about 12, 18 months ago, maybe a little longer, when RoyUK was still Admin.  I recall that he adjusted the rep power based on some "formula" or other.  Some people still pack a punch but not as much as they once did.

----------


## zbor

> Does it all really matter? I  have fun here and
> Really don't care if I'm a noob guru or leach!



But one that asks for help would rather get solution by guru than by FC  :Cool: 
Knowing that he got best he could and can continue his work.

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

Zbor, I think you're wrong there. More than often,the OP looks at the last answer and if it works, he doesn't look at the others, no matter who created it or if it's better than the last one.

----------


## Pete_UK

@*zbor*:

It doesn't follow that a Guru will always give the best solution, and a first-time poster won't really know what the titles mean anyway.

Congratulations on 8000 posts, by the way.

Pete

----------


## zbor

I know, I just wanted to point that out that title isn't totally unnecessary.

O, yea, thx :D

----------


## Cheeky Charlie

This is a long thread, so briefly:

* The closed-doors voting thing makes me feel like I'm being excluded from the cool gang.
* The thing that makes me feel more left out is the awareness I now have of the 'forum veterans' area.

Wikipedia has public nominations for admin levels and it seems to work pretty well.

 :Frown:

----------


## Kyle123

Well I'm even less important, I don't even have access to the "Forums Veterans" cool club...

----------


## Cheeky Charlie

Neither do I.  That was my point!

----------


## arlu1201

Cheeky Charlie & Kyle, the veterans forum access was given to all the forum gurus at that point.

----------


## Cheeky Charlie

I was a forum guru until recently (per others) and wasn't invited to that particular party.

----------


## arlu1201

You had the forum guru title (below your name) ?

Anyways you do not have to worry.  Once you get the forum guru title again, you will be a part of the group.

----------


## Cheeky Charlie

Yep.

I'm confused about how I feel about that!

----------


## Kyle123

I had the guru title too and I was never given access.....

----------


## Alf

Perhaps some words from the immortal bard?





> To be, or not to be: that is the question:



Alf

----------


## TMS

Hey guys, I wouldn't get too wound up about the Forum Vets forum ... there's not that much goes on there, really.

All the good whingeing goes on in the Water Cooler  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Kyle123

That's cos I'm good at whinging  :Wink:

----------


## arlu1201

Sorry about that Kyle.  But going forward, all forum gurus will get access to the veterans group.  They also have the added functionality of canned messages.

----------


## HaHoBe

> The tech team were working on the algorithm again today to ensure all the users are properly categorized



Well or better no, not according to what is shown in the FAQ about registration duration, posts and rep.




> Forum Expert: 360 days registered, 1200 posts and 600 reputation points



Sorry for the odd spacing here




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


I may be wrong when I assume that the year 2012 had 366 days - maybe the Tech Team could teach me on how they calulated that year. As IÂ´m not here to guess on other people I apologize to all those who are not listed here as they have assembled 5 dark and one light point as the 600 mark is right in the middle of the light green one.  :Wink: 

I congratulate *Andrew_R* for his Guru status.

Oh, and according to the results one for the Tech Team  :Smilie: 



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


Ciao,
Holger

----------


## Marcol

Forum Gurus R.I.P.  ??? 

*And Then There Were None.....* :EEK!:

----------


## arlu1201

Holger,

The manual changes have not been made yet.  Andrew-R's level has not been changed and the tech team are checking into it.

The manual changes will be done within the next 2 days.

----------


## Kyle123

Ive got canned replies arlette

----------


## Marcol

@ Arlette

I see the double posting feature is back ...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Yours #126 & #127

----------


## Kyle123

It'll be double paying next  :Wink:

----------


## TMS

@Arlette: 



> The manual changes will be done within the next 2 days.



I think you already said that at least two days ago ... and you appear to have just said it twice in a "Forum induced duplicate post".  Now that must be a selling point for Commercial Services.

Regards, TMS

----------


## Colin Legg

I think private votes for *Forum Guru* title is a good idea. Actually, IMO *Forum Expert* should be privately voted for too: _x_ number of rep points and _y_ number of posts doesn't make someone an expert.

----------


## zbor

Number of posts not but Expert need to earn rep points. That won't came over night.

----------


## Colin Legg

Thanks for the vote of confidence, Kyle.  :Smilie: 



> Since this is now apparently a voting thing, I would like to nominate all the people as Gurus on the first page of members ordered by rep (and Colin Legg).

----------


## Colin Legg

> Number of posts not but Expert need to earn rep points. That won't came over night.



True it will take time, but you could get rep'd as a thank you for answers which "work" or are "helpful" but aren't particularly good. "Expert" suggests quality. That's just my opinion.

----------


## zbor

I agree. And experts will give you quality answer. Even VFC or FC can give you quality answer. Guru will correct or supplement them.

----------


## arlu1201

> Ive got canned replies arlette



  Ok then it must be an error that you got missed out.  This time it wont happen.





> @ Arlette
> 
> I see the double posting feature is back ...   Yours #126 & #127



 I have had internet issues since the last hour. 





> @Arlette: 
> 
> I think you already said that at least two days ago ... and you appear to have just said it twice in a "Forum induced duplicate post".  Now that must be a selling point for Commercial Services.
> 
> Regards, TMS



  The list has been given to the mods n admin and since all are voluntarily giving their time here, it can  take a lil time to clear up that list.

----------


## TMS

> The list has been given to the mods n admin and since all are voluntarily giving their time here, it can take a lil time to clear up that list.



To vote or fix?

----------


## arlu1201

Both - vote and fix.

----------


## JosephP

> Even VFC or FC can give you quality answer. Guru will correct or supplement them.



no comment ;-)

----------


## zbor

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  (blank blank)

----------


## TMS

Seems a bit like Pantomime season ... Oh no s/he won't!

----------


## jaslake

Hi Arlette

Several Issues:
I, too, have been "Demoted" from "Forum Guru" to "Forum Expert".  That's OK...you make the Rules. It's disappointing there was no concern how I/We would react to that demotion. I'm not a "Heavy Hitter" such as others that have been demoted...it still hurts just a bit.Last night, I received six (6) notifications on a response to a Subscribed Thread.Slow Forum Response Time is back.

----------


## TMS

... and don't forget duplicate posts  :Wink:

----------


## jaslake

Hi Trevor

I've not experienced this in the recent past



> ... and don't forget duplicate posts



However, I did fail to mention "Lost" subscriptions...happened in the last Half Hour...I posted a response...checked Subscriptions...the Sub was gone...went back to the Thread, Un-subscribed, Re-Subscribed and it was back...magic stuff...

----------


## JosephP

> Both - vote and fix.



So the vote is fixed? ;-)

----------


## Mordred

All these issues, still, and now you brainiacs (owners & admin) are going to charge people for work from a shifty site?  Someone's gotta be rolling in their grave right now.

----------


## arlu1201

Jaslake,

You dont need to feel bad.  We have only done a systemic demotion.  The real manual promotions are yet to come.

----------


## Fotis1991

> So the vote is fixed? ;-)



I also ask same thing since Monday.... :Smilie: 

So +1 to this question...

----------


## mc84excel

> I think private votes for *Forum Guru* title is a good idea. Actually, IMO *Forum Expert* should be privately voted for too: _x_ number of rep points and _y_ number of posts doesn't make someone an expert.



Too true.  :Wink:

----------


## JapanDave

> Hi Arlette
> 
> Several Issues:
> I, too, have been "Demoted" from "Forum Guru" to "Forum Expert".  That's OK...you make the Rules. It's disappointing there was no concern how I/We would react to that demotion. I'm not a "Heavy Hitter" such as others that have been demoted...it still hurts just a bit.Last night, I received six (6) notifications on a response to a Subscribed Thread.Slow Forum Response Time is back.



Don't worry , it seems there is only one 'Forum Guru' now anyways and that is "Andrew-R"

----------


## arlu1201

Hi guys,

Please wait for a few days and this will all be fixed.  We, mods + admin are already working on it.

----------


## Alf

Will you rest on the seventh day?

Alf

----------


## john55

> Will you rest on the seventh day?
> 
> Alf



nope, because they are not helped by the tech team to fix

----------


## xladept

we rest on the first day i.e. Sunday :Smilie:

----------


## martindwilson

Good job I'm not admin since I Retired I rest 7 days a week and only work on drinking

----------


## JapanDave

Is this like the Oscars?

----------


## john55

> Is this like the Oscars?



ah, you wanna walk on the red carpet...wait pls, I need some cameras, few hundred! LoL

----------


## JosephP

> Is this like the Oscars?



seems so-the nominations are in, the voting is secret, I've mailed my 'gifts' to the judges and likely nobody will be completely happy with the results :-)

----------


## JapanDave

> ah, you wanna walk on the red carpet...wait pls, I need some cameras, few hundred! LoL



Yes.. Yes, I do.  I wonder if the admin will make a 'Posting under the influence Guru' status? I am a ring in for that!




> seems so-the nominations are in, the voting is secret, I've mailed my 'gifts' to the judges and likely nobody will be completely happy with the results :-)



OK, sounds like it is then. :Wink:

----------


## john55

> Yes.. Yes, I do.  I wonder if the admin will make a 'Posting under the influence Guru' status? I am a ring in for that!
> 
> OK, sounds like it is then.







> ...
> Anyway, I'm over 60 so I guess I'm getting into the right age bracket to be Pope.  How many rep points do I need to be in with a chance?
> 
> Regards, TMS



the ceremonies are complex, one at a time, please! LoL

----------


## JapanDave

Has the voting started, b\c I see a few people who are forum gurus now? 

And when Do I get my PUI Guru statis?

----------


## Marcol

@ JapanDave
Ask and thou will/might receive.
How to become an Excel Forum Guru

----------


## JapanDave

Hey Marcol, That link is dead???

----------


## Marcol

@ JapanDave
Must have copied it wrongly, please try it again ... :Mad:

----------


## xladept

Seven Echoes!  PUI :Smilie:

----------


## JapanDave

> @ JapanDave
> Must have copied it wrongly, please try it again ...



Ahh, I see now. So have people already started to received their status? 

I have been sitting next to the phone without food and water for days now... :EEK!:

----------


## JBeaucaire

> I have been sitting next to the phone without food and water for days now...



THat's never a good idea.  That's why there is ample supply of Starburst and Coke Zero by all my phones.

----------


## FDibbins

and crispy creme's or dunkin?

Hey Jerry, does your inbox have room yet?

----------


## JBeaucaire

Pfft, so popular am I. (bad Yoda impression)

Yes, all cleared up.  Please PM me, include Krispy Kreme's if needed.

----------


## ChemistB

> I have been sitting next to the phone without food and water for days now...



I see no mention of beer.  When's the last time you actually drank water?   :Wink:

----------


## romperstomper

You took the words right out of my mouth!  :Smilie:

----------


## JBeaucaire

New Water Cooler rule... all threads over x posts must veer off-topic severely.   :Wink:  
I think we got this rule in effect already, heh.

----------


## xladept

Topic??  What topic?

----------


## tigeravatar

It's hard to stay on topic when we're made of meat ;P

----------


## FDibbins

LOL thats really good, tiger, well, for meat, that is  :Smilie:

----------


## JBeaucaire

Love that Made of Meat video short.  Ever seen it?  Very funny.

----------


## xladept

I put a dollar in my watch pocket - I love Meat :Smilie:

----------


## JapanDave

Now that I have my beer I am all OK!

----------


## arlu1201

All incorrect forum levels have now been corrected.  If you do see any anomalies with regard to the criteria, please let me know.

----------


## Fotis1991

To be able to see all the anomalies, you have to activate the *Members List.*. Until then...you can see some of these, even in this thread if you look carefully the titles of the members that posted in this thread.. :Cool: 

Example(& not the only one...) *Pete-UK*. Is he a registerd user?...!!?? :Confused:

----------


## arlu1201

Pete is forum expert.  Corrected.

Thanks Fotis.

----------


## Ace_XL

Now that the member list has been re-activated  :Smilie: , sort by reputation and go to Pages 3 & 4. 
There are a number of VFC's who have higher reputation than Forum Experts and also have the requisite number of posts and have joined the forum more than a year ago.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## HaHoBe

Hi, Forum Leaders,

please have another go at it with the criteria as published in the Forum Rules.

Holger

----------


## Fotis1991

..And not only this....."Forum Experts" with 4 dark green scales of reb(300-399 points!).."Forum Experts" that are 3 months here...

"Forum Guru" with less than 2000 posts and 5-6 scales in their reb scale,...etc..

----------


## AndyLitch

Here's one hypothetical situation to consider.
If an Excel MVP joins today, how would the rating system cope with that?
Also I think you shouldn't confuse "Contributions" with "Posts" or "Expertise", they are entirely separate metrics ... If you want to design an autopilot system, you have to appreciate these things if you don't want the system nose diving into the ground LOL.... 

Still, the debate is always good fun and it reminds me of that classic line from Monty Python and the Holy Grail

King......... "It is I, ARTHUR.... KING of the Britains"
Peasant.... "King of the WHO?"
King.........."The Britains"
Peasant.... "Who are THEY then"
King ......... "We all are"
Peasant....."Well, I didn't vote for you"

----------


## TMS

@Andy: thank you, that made me laugh.





> If an Excel MVP joins today, how would the rating system cope with that?



Simple answer, it wouldn't.  But it's not intended to, as far as I understand.  It reflects the "service" and "contribution" to this forum as indicated by the length of membership, the number of posts and the rep points.  As individual measures they demonstrate little, however, combined, they give an indication that can be used to "promote" people through the ranks.  Not a perfect system.  Which is why the roles were reviewed and the Forum Guru status is now elective.

I guess that, if an Excel MVP were to join the forum, their status could be manually elevated ... but at the risk of causing stirrings amongst the rest of the population.  I know it is possible; I am a member of another forum and my status there reflects my experience not my contribution to that forum which, if I am honest, has been very limited.

And so, the debate goes on.

Regards, TMS

----------


## zbor

Yes, it's a FORUM expert title (not his knowledge).
But if MVP joins today he would probably raise his rep points very quickly and become a FE quickly.

----------


## Fotis1991

..And look at me as an example...

I have limited Excel Knowledge, but as i *post* too much, people offer me reb* just for posting..NOT for my solutions. Just because i am a good & prety quy. :Cool: 

So i did it...I am a *Forum* Expert just because i post very much and people give me reb* for this.

Not bad for such a quy :Wink:

----------


## TMS

@Fotis: your are also still too modest (as well as being pretty, whatever  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )

You are a regular and frequent contributor, you are quick to respond, and your solutions are as good as anyone else's.  And you actively enter into discussions and debates.  I know you probably won't agree, but I certainly believe you warrant the status of Forum Expert.

People don't give rep points for nothing, you deserve them.  Ok, some people just don't give rep points  :Wink: 

Regards, TMS

----------


## arlu1201

Corrections done.  Please let me know if you still see any anomalies.  Considering the huge number of users, trying my best to have all comply with the guidelines.

----------


## Mordred

> King......... "It is I, ARTHUR.... KING of the Britains"
> Peasant.... "King of the WHO?"
> King.........."The Britains"
> Peasant.... "Who are THEY then"
> King ......... "We all are"
> Peasant....."Well, I didn't vote for you"



Help Help, I'm being repressed!

----------


## Mordred

Because it's the Water Cooler and things aren't supposed to be *TOO* rigid, I have to say that The Quest for the Holy Grail is still one of my all-time favorite movies that I've ever seen.  I think I'm going to watch it tonight when I get home.  Thanks AndyLitch for reminding me of that.

So um, what is the air-speed velocity of an unladen swallow?

----------


## zbor

What do you mean? An African or European swallow?

----------


## Mordred

LoL, what, I,I,I don't know that! :EEK!:

----------


## Fotis1991

> Corrections done.  Please let me know if you still see any anomalies.  Considering the huge number of users, trying my best to have all comply with the guidelines.



When we'll see the Members List again..because for now i get the usuall message..





> ..Sorry! The administrator has disabled the list of members.

----------


## arlu1201

It was enabled for a very short period but its posing issues still, so disabled.

----------


## snb

> Corrections done. Please let me know if you still see any anomalies. Considering the huge number of users, trying my best to have all comply with the guidelines.



I don't think the number of members can be held responsible for errors in the application of forum rules.
The 'tech' team might put their questions in the forum:




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## daddylonglegs

> If an Excel MVP joins today, how would the rating system cope with that?



Hello Andy,

I think TMS and zbor already answered to an extent. Most excel forums do the same, you have to earn your "stripes" within each individual forum - we have several MVP contributors here already, it's not completely unlikely that an existing MVP would join.......and they would be treated like anybody else in terms of forum titles etc.

As zbor says, if the MVP in question has the ability to match his status then he should fairly quickly hoover up enough rep points etc. to become Forum Expert.

----------

